# Steve's TOS 350 E with mirror display & remote



## Steve1701 (Feb 6, 2013)

I just finished my Round 2 TOS Big E. Kudos to the guys at Round 2 for giving me a blast from the past. I enjoyed every minute of the build. It's certainly not filming miniature accurate with my paint choices but I haven't strayed too far. I also left some windows lit instead of blacking them out in the secondary hull. No weathering details but I did remove the seams. I wanted that fresh from the shipyards look.

Before final assembly, I ran wiring from the bussards to control the motors separately with a toggle switch and 9 volt battery in the base. The base is polished metal, topped with a quarter inch mirror. Easier to drill a hole through this thickness than eighth inch. A little finishing touch was a laser etched metal plaque.

I also had a little fun and built a TOS-style remote to control the lights. Thanks for looking! -Steve


----------



## Steve1701 (Feb 6, 2013)

The mirrored base and remote.


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

Awesome clean build! Love it.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

That's more than beautiful!


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful job!! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

STUNNING!!!! Well done :thumbsup:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Great build.

What base color did you use?


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Beautiful! Exceptionally well done!


----------



## Steve1701 (Feb 6, 2013)

ClubTepes said:


> Great build.
> 
> What base color did you use?


Thanks for the comments guys. Appreciate it!

The color is rattle can Krylon Fusion Satin Pewter Gray on top of Rust-oleum grey primer 2x. It has a nice sheen to it, not sure if I'll put a clear satin coat on it. -Steve


----------



## Uxi (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

Beautiful clean build!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I especially like this shot of it:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=170447&d=1361854639

Great, clean build. The bridge turned out incredibly well and the shuttlebay is awe inspiring as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

You've been holding out on us Steve! That's a beauty of a build. And, I love the mirrored base. That is a wonderful display idea. Allows the viewer to see the ship from many angles without having to crouch. Good Show! :thumbsup: And thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Beautiful!
One of the best ones I've seen yet!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Yep,that's the way to do it.No talk,just a beautiful build.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice job!


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

How did you make the remote? And does it turn on/off all the lights individually?

Love this build!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Very nice! I hope mine turns out half as good! Love the base idea too. I may borrow from that since I have been trying to come up with ideas.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Aye, she's a bonnie lass! Great work!


----------



## seaview62 (Nov 30, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Steve1701 (Feb 6, 2013)

RossW said:


> How did you make the remote? And does it turn on/off all the lights individually?
> 
> Love this build!


Thanks everybody!

The remote is just a wireless control for a wall socket I found on Amazon. I know the limitations of my electronic skills but still wanted to control the lights remotely. It's just on/off for all the lights. I had a blast making it fit in Kirk's universe. Thanks. - Steve


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That looks great! 

Sean


----------



## Steve1701 (Feb 6, 2013)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I especially like this shot of it:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=170447&d=1361854639
> 
> Great, clean build. The bridge turned out incredibly well and the shuttlebay is awe inspiring as well. :thumbsup:


Thanks! It's hard to see the lighted bridge monitors and viewscreen inside except from extreme angles. I popped the bridge dome off for this shot. -Steve


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Absolutely gorgeous! I am blown away by this build.

And that remote design is inspired. Beautiful.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Where did you get the name plate? It is gorgeous.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Scotty would be jealous,if he saw that ship! Great work!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Beautiful build impressive


----------



## Steve1701 (Feb 6, 2013)

Fozzie said:


> Where did you get the name plate? It is gorgeous.


Thanks. I created the artwork in Adobe Illustrator, gave the file to my local engraver, picked out the metal finish and it was ready in a few days. All for around eight dollars. -Steve


----------



## neps (Apr 3, 2009)

Outstanding build! Would love to see more close-ups of the shuttlebay area....


----------



## Robman007 (Jan 23, 2013)

Awesome build, Steve! Love it.

How were you able to get that shuttle bay into the secondary hull? I'm having some issues with getting a good fit, mainly because of all the wiring (especially that top wire that leads to the squad bulb)?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Steve1701 said:


> Thanks! It's hard to see the lighted bridge monitors and viewscreen inside except from extreme angles. I popped the bridge dome off for this shot. -Steve


One word:_ amazing!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve1701 (Feb 6, 2013)

Robman007 said:


> Awesome build, Steve! Love it.
> 
> How were you able to get that shuttle bay into the secondary hull? I'm having some issues with getting a good fit, mainly because of all the wiring (especially that top wire that leads to the squad bulb)?


Thanks guys!
Yeah, that was a tight fit. I got out the Dremel and knocked down those U shaped blub holders a bit on either side of the shuttlebay and just cemented the bulbs in place. For the top, I widened the trench that the flat bulb wires went in, allowing them to lay a little more flat. Finally, I took off any extra width that I could get away with on the shuttlebay exterior. -Steve


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Both spectacular (kit and base). Congrats! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thei are so beautifull!!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

That is truly wonderful!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

PerfesserCoffee said:


>


Yeah, completely excellent.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That last shot there, the ship looks just like the filming model! 

Superb job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

SJF said:


> That last shot there, the ship looks just like the filming model!


Dare I say, a bit _better_!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Steve1701*, did you do anything to the gridlines? Because they look just fine there.


----------



## Steve1701 (Feb 6, 2013)

Warped9 said:


> *Steve1701*, did you do anything to the gridlines? Because they look just fine there.


Thanks guys! 

Nope, I didn't fill the grids, just the seams. I suppose they did get smoothed out a bit due to multiple coats of paint. -Steve


----------



## Steve1701 (Feb 6, 2013)

neps said:


> Outstanding build! Would love to see more close-ups of the shuttlebay area....


I tried to show the ceiling lighting but it gets washed out in the shots. It's not that harsh in person. I substituted the LED bulbs with leftover LED strips in the ceiling trenches to give the bay a little more light. -Steve


----------



## Steve1701 (Feb 6, 2013)

Closer...


----------



## Steve1701 (Feb 6, 2013)

Almost there....


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Steve1701 said:


> Nope, I didn't fill the grids, just the seams. I suppose they did get smoothed out a bit due to multiple coats of paint. -Steve


Cool. That was the general approach I'm considering and nice to see how it comes out.


----------



## Robman007 (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice job! The shuttle bay has been a huge turd. I'm having to use a good amount of Green Stuff molding putty (as well as the liquid form to fill in seam lines) on my secondary hull to patch up the gap that the shuttlebay created. Large pain in the rear.

I found a really neat way of doing the impulse drive and rear colored lights. On the impulse drive I used red flashlight filters to stick in front of the lights (as well as frosting the clear piece) and for the rear section I cut out small slips of post it note flags in the red/green/yellow colors and stuck them on the front of the kit before placing the photoetch "bumper" piece. Looks really nice. Will have to upload photo's once I'm to that point.


----------



## Robman007 (Jan 23, 2013)

Actually I did find one picture I took of the impulse drive. Was done with my iphone, while the second picture is my off canon (but intended) effect for my warp engines.


----------



## Steve1701 (Feb 6, 2013)

Good idea for the shuttle deck approach lights. I did a similar thing with colored transparencies. Only I didn't have the photo etch piece. I had to carve out the clear plastic part. 

For my impulse engine lighting effect, I used leftover long red sprues, stacked, glued, and placed behind the clear plastic cover, which I also frosted. I didn't use the decal. 
- Steve


----------



## Robman007 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm trying to stay as decal free as possible, so some of the minor detail, like the primary hull landing gear, the undersides of the warp engines and the top portion of the primary hull that are a sorta light gray, I plan on airbushing those. I won't use the impulse decals as well. I'll go with the photoetch, painted black. 

The photo etch sets are nice. The paragrafix set has some great detail, and I love the little Nomad that you can put together. This is my first time working with photoetch and I'm having some difficulty with the warp engine grills....the paint does not want to stick.

I love the base on your model. Thought about adopting that idea and trying something similar. Very cool looking.

Is that a photo signed by the Shat in the background? Would be neat to get the base signed by all the living cast members.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Did you do anything special to the bussards? They look really good and the lighting is well filled in, did you just sand/frost the domes?


----------



## RanchHand (Mar 6, 2013)

*HelP*

I am building the 1-350 enterprise...I got the lighting kit and through carelessness I burned up bussard lighting pcb can I get a replacement without buying the whole kit?


----------



## Steve1701 (Feb 6, 2013)

RanchHand said:


> I am building the 1-350 enterprise...I got the lighting kit and through carelessness I burned up bussard lighting pcb can I get a replacement without buying the whole kit?


RanchHand, you can go to the following page on their website for replacement details...
*
http://www.round2models.com/replacement/

I had to get a replacement for a warped bussard dome. Not sure about electronics. I feel for ya man! Hope it works out for you! -Steve


----------



## Steve1701 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nova Designs said:


> Did you do anything special to the bussards? They look really good and the lighting is well filled in, did you just sand/frost the domes?


To start, I had some mirror-like reflective adhesive sheets from an Enterprise D fiber optic light model kit (still in the box). So I applied it to the inside on the piece with the 'towers' and base, making sure it was all covered with no light leaks. The plastic gives off a greenish hotspot if not covered. Lightly sanded the bulbs, used steel wool on the inside of the outer dome, sprayed Dull Coat on the outside of BOTH domes. My color choice for the large 'always on' bulbs for a warmer effect was 3 amber, 1 red, 1 blue. The blinkies were 2 blue, 2 green and one red. All arranged in a staggered pattern.

May not be canon but it looks great in person. Photos don't capture the subtleties. -Steve


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Thanks for the explanation, I think you really nailed it!


----------



## Steve1701 (Feb 6, 2013)

Robman007 said:


> I'm trying to stay as decal free as possible, so some of the minor detail, like the primary hull landing gear, the undersides of the warp engines and the top portion of the primary hull that are a sorta light gray, I plan on airbushing those. I won't use the impulse decals as well. I'll go with the photoetch, painted black.
> 
> The photo etch sets are nice. The paragrafix set has some great detail, and I love the little Nomad that you can put together. This is my first time working with photoetch and I'm having some difficulty with the warp engine grills....the paint does not want to stick.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is one of several postcards I ordered from Lincoln Enterprises when I was a kid back in 1974. The Shat signed it last year. The circle is complete. Also got my picture taken with him. Great idea about the signatures on the display base. I saw someone bring in some Enterprise models to have them signed by three TOS stars sign an already crowded saucer section. This was several years ago at TrekFest 2009. -Steve


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Steve1701 said:


> I saw someone bring in some Enterprise models to have them signed by three TOS stars sign an already crowded saucer section. -Steve


I don't get that. Why scribble with marker on the saucer? Don't care if it's the god who bleeds, himself... Just sign a separate plaque a la Master Replicas!


----------



## Robman007 (Jan 23, 2013)

Steve1701 said:


> Yes, that is one of several postcards I ordered from Lincoln Enterprises when I was a kid back in 1974. The Shat signed it last year. The circle is complete. Also got my picture taken with him. Great idea about the signatures on the display base. I saw someone bring in some Enterprise models to have them signed by three TOS stars sign an already crowded saucer section. This was several years ago at TrekFest 2009. -Steve


Nice! I met him at the comicon in Seattle about 2 years ago. Did the picture and autograph on my hardcover copy of the novel "The Return"...was not the best experience though..kinda seemed like he might have been slightly intoxicated or on a hangover. The other time was when I went to the filming of the last episode of bleep my dad says. That was really neat, getting to watch him perform in person.


----------



## Steve1701 (Feb 6, 2013)

Proper2 said:


> I don't get that. Why scribble with marker on the saucer? Don't care if it's the god who bleeds, himself... Just sign a separate plaque a la Master Replicas!


Agreed! I mean those models were COVERED with sigs.
-Steve


----------



## Steve1701 (Feb 6, 2013)

I thought I'd frame my Premiere Edition COA and add it to the display. Heck, better than keeping it in the box. -Steve


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Steve1701 said:


> I thought I'd frame my Premiere Edition COA and add it to the display. Heck, better than keeping it in the box. -Steve


Absolutely! Great idea! What is that COA, 8x10?


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

Steve1701 said:


> I thought I'd frame my Premiere Edition COA and add it to the display. Heck, better than keeping it in the box. -Steve


That's a great idea!


----------



## Steve1701 (Feb 6, 2013)

Proper2 said:


> Absolutely! Great idea! What is that COA, 8x10?


Thanks. It's 5X7.


----------

